# Dogs and Bird Coops



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If I were to put a chicken/pheasant/chukar coop in my backyard, would I have problems with my lab constantly trying to get in there and raise hell? 

I went into IFA today to grab some fertilizer and some seeds for the garden, and they had a bunch of pheasant and chukar chicks along with the normal chickens, ducks, turkeys and geese. It got me to thinking I may wanna try raising a few birds each year for training purposes. But I have the pup, who has free run of the backyard, and I'm wondering if he'd be constantly trying to get to them, or if it would dull his enthusiasm for birds when it comes time for a real hunt.

Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Birds nearby will only amp up his enthusiasm for birds, but you must find a way to keep the birds separate from the dog. You can't be telling him "No!" every time he tries to get into your birds, and try he will. 

Let me put it this way- I bought my Lab from someone who sells his trained dogs for more than I pay for trucks. He has a pigeon coop right in the middle of his backyard. The guy kept a pup from the same litter I bought mine from. His pup was much slower and less athletically built than my pup. I asked why he chose that particular pup. His response: "That's the pup that hung out by the pigeon coop the most. He was always over there trying to get after the birds." 

That pup is now a titled AKC Field Champion who got to run at the National Retriever Championship last year and the NARC this year. He was the #5 open dog in the country last year. Do you think the birds in the yard worked out for him?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I have been keeping pigeons, and well you'd be suprised at how tight of spaces a 100lb black lab can get through!!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I just got 5 chickens from IFA back in March. My brittany wants to get at them in the worst way! Just keep them separated and there will be no problems. I keep the chickens in a coop which is inside the old dog kennel (its finally getting used!) so they have plenty of room to stretch and scratch. My wife lets the chickens out in the yard for a couple hours everyday and keeps the dog inside. I do the same when I get home from work. Those chickens sure keep the bugs down!

When out on hikes she still hunts as hard as she ever has. I have no doubt when the season begins the game vest will fill as it always has... 8)


----------

